# Pond vacuums



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

I need a vacuum to suck up the sludge that has built up on the bottom of the pond. I should mention that at the deepest level the water comes up to one's waist.
Anyone have any experience with something like this? Preferably a cheap and good one, maybe even garden-hose activated [?]


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Anyone use this particular vacuum?
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=5565&N=62728+113173


----------



## Googlybubble (Jan 17, 2008)

You should find a product that will get rid of the algae and prevent it's growth. You put it in about once a month. My mom has used that ever since we have had the pond (for about 8 years or so) along with UV filtration and we've never had a problem with algae growth.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

We ended up buying a vaccuum that you hook up to a garden hose. It works pretty well, but it's like trying to do a partial water change through a straw ... it takes forever and you hardly notice a difference. But we try.
However, we've found that it works awesome for pond partial water changes! What we do is we set the outlet hose on the side of the pond, we turn the hose water on for about 30 seconds to get the water going then we shut it off and the water keeps pouring out until it drains about 40% of the pond water.

Our water lilly is our only chance and I think we'll do better this year. It has grown A LOT. Before it was barely there, now it takes up half of the pond. Also, we will be getting rid of the majority of our koi to decrease the bioload. If you live in Nebraska and want some 4-year old koi for free, let us know!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh damn, if only you lived closer. I'd be all over those free koi. lol

If you decide to try and ship any of them, let me know. :razz:


----------

